# Giant Trance Advanced Upgrade plan?



## Proper_mode (4 mo ago)

Just got a used Giant Trance Advanced 2 2017. Has Guide r brakes, stock Giant dropper post, and Rockshox deluxe rt.

how would you recommend attacking these issues for a budget of about $500?

Issues: the front brake lever is shot (piston does not mo, rear brake functions but not great (needs constant adjustment to stop rubbing and

the shock has max air pressure and still sags more than 50% (I’m 240lbs) and requires full rebound setting otherwise it just sinks.

The dropper post sticks. It goes down fine but only goes back up when I pull it up while pressing the lever.

what would be a no brainer to upgrade or save some dough and just service them? Thanks!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you tried bleeding the brake?

the shock probably needs some air volume spacers/ service

Dropper, Undo the collar(no it won't fly to bits) and clean up under the collar and use some very thin slippery lube. If it has no damage to the "stanchion" it might even be good to take the post out and take it apart and give it a real clean. Replacing the inner and outer cables as well.
If the above doesn't fix it, then I would say the gas strut is stuffed which is just buy another dropper.


----------



## Proper_mode (4 mo ago)

Thanks! Yes I bled the brakes but didn’t help. Also disassembled the lever and could not move the piston. I’ve read on here this is common and could be fixed under warranty?

I will get a lbs quote for servicing the shock and ask about the lever repairs this week.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Proper_mode said:


> Just got a used Giant Trance Advanced 2 2017. Has Guide r brakes, stock Giant dropper post, and Rockshox deluxe rt.
> 
> how would you recommend attacking these issues for a budget of about $500?
> 
> ...


I mean if you just want new stuff, then no reason not to upgrade? There are arguably better shocks, droppers, and brakes available to buy?
But... if your trying to stay in a budget I'd try and self service everything first, consider a shop service 2nd, and then only replace things you need to.

Start by checking if your shock is loosing pressure while you ride as a seal kit could be all you need. (and double check you shock schrader valve is tight and that your shock pump isn't dumping air when your detaching, try someone elses if you suspect) If it's not that try experimenting with volume spacers to add enough mid support and ramp up to help out You could be able to get things to work out for 25-75 bucks? (though I'll throw out that if your a heavier rider like me then a shock update is worth the money. BUT, that can easily blow your whole budget right there. So I'd see what you can do with what you got first?)

If the post has enough drop for you. (and IMO people often have more drop then they need/actually use? But your experience may vary) Anyway, if you have enough drop and are OK with the ergonomics. Then I'd start with a rebuild, and it might be worth 50-75 bucks for an aftermarket lever as stock levers can sometimes have so much flex that it's not the post, but the lever? Again, you might get this working to your satisfaction without spending too much.

And again, for my .02 I'd give a shot at servicing the brakes too. Worse thing is you get to a point you need to go down to the shop and ask for help. A service, bleed and new pads and again you might get them working just fine for much cheaper then buying new. (and at the very least clean your bike/parts before you take it to the shop!! You don't want their first impression to be negative cause they'll just tell you to replace everything...  )

I mean you gotta use your best judgement here. If your not mechanically inclined then this might be bad advice. If you do your research and dig in and it seems like too much then cut your loses and either head to a shop or just upgrade. 

Good luck!!


----------



## mtbfree (Aug 20, 2015)

FIRST you should deal with brakes - safety element  Buy new Deore 4-piston, great brake for little money. 
Shock - basic service would probably solve problem
Dropper - most likely air cartridge is dead, you can buy new one quite cheap at Giant dealer and change yourself, its 10 minute job.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a buddy that had some of the recalled SRAM brakes. The LBS was taking forever to get in his replacements, so he found some replacement pistons on Ebay and we swapped out the plastic ones that came in them for the aluminum ones he found online. I can't remember the process exactly, but I don't recall it being much of a challenge. I'm sure we just followed a youtube video or something. That fixed his issue with the brakes, and I think only cost him $25ish. He didn't even bother picking up the replacements once they finally showed up at the shop.


----------



## Proper_mode (4 mo ago)

Thanks for the input! I got a Hayes Dominion A4 front from the pros closet for about $160. The shock was my bad, just way too low air pressure as I misread the setup instructions. It could use a service it looks like there is a little leakage, but works for now with proper psi. 

I took it to the LBS to adjust the rear brake and asked about installing the new front. $20 to install it was a no-brainer as it's $20 just for the mounting bracket from Hayes. And still running the Guide R for now on the rear.

I'll try a new lever and ask about ordering a new air cartridge. We added some air to it and seems to work a little better but still sticks, sometimes it doesn't go up, and sometimes it goes up but not all the way. Is PNW loam lever ok? I saw they're on sale right now.

Feels like a totally different bike now with those changes so far. I'll use the budget savings to replace the older Nobby Nicks.


----------

